# Looking for a new toyhauler



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

We are in the market for a new to us toyhauler... Any suggestions on deals in the Houston area (or within a few hours) that has a good selection and good pricing. I would really like to find a used one under $35k. Any 2coolers selling??


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

*Preowned toyhauler*

CK OUT http://www.pplmotorhomes.com


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I saw a nice 40' gooseneck for 26,000, but its in valley ranch. PM me if you want the info.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a cousin that has one for sale. Nice, slightly used.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Itsmejoe231 (Sep 6, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/4465544890.html

Not a bad deal


----------



## ujoint (Mar 18, 2010)

2009 Fuzion Touring Edition Toy Hauler 40' 39,000


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

*2010 FZ-260 Toy Hauler 19K*

this was just listed here

I am selling my 2010 Keystone Fuzion Toy Hauler FZ-260 bumper pull. Bought is lightly used at Holiday World 2 years ago and selling it due to my wife's health. We have only pulled it once to Colorado and has been setting at my house since then. It has a built in Cummin's 4K generator, electric dual bunk beds, awning, and jack. awesome sound system with waterproof external speakers. 26 gallon fuel tank/external station for fueling your toys. Tires are in great shape/unused spare. Ducted A/C and heating, flat screen TV. Asking $19,000. My cell # is 979.240.5490, thanks


----------

